# Muskie fishing



## BassChasin (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey,
I will start out by saying that I am a 100% bass fisherman,but I have recently found an interest in trying out some muskie fishing at a lake that I fish at in Indiana that has Tiger muskie have been researching it some and was wondering if anyone out there might have some tips for a first timer


----------



## 3dees (Jun 15, 2011)

we have a chain of lakes here that have become trophy muskie waters. I seem to hook into one or two every time I'm fishing for bass. I think these fish see all the traditional muskie lures all day and the bass lures are a bit different. most times I will lose the fish because I'm not using any leader. the thing about those huge muskie lures is that muskie is usually the only fish that will strike. I fish for big Northern Pike on the Mississippi river and get more fish with bass lures. I'll also get lm and sm bass and walleye. I also use my bass rods and usually 12 or 14 lb. line. I have friends that are muskie fanatics and let me tell you, they have spent a small fortune in lures alone.


----------



## po1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Agree with 3dees, I pick them up all the time (in the 30" to 36" range) while using crankbaits (rapala DT 7 thru DT 20 in the baby bass and shad colors) for bass. If I haven't picked up a bass on my initial cast I'll start doing figure 8's with my lure all the way up to the boat. I've had many strikes within a few feet of the boat. A lot of times a muskie will follow your lure for awhile and when you start that figure 8 off it will prompt a strike from the muskie. The other go to lure I use is the 10"double cowgirl (a big line-sprinner) anything with black, purple, and blue works well in central ill.


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay - gotta chime in here ---- used to go north to Wisconsin to fish for musky - large lures, large suckers, etc., never caught one of those "1000 cast" fish. So, I'm using Rapalla deep runners or other crank baits - caught a 36" muskie in WI, and two 38-40" in a northern IL lake. So, I agree with above comments on catching muskies while fishing for bass..... and, for our Illinois members, Shabonna will undoubtedly bring in another state record musky this year - that lake already has 3 state records I believe?? it will take a new state record this year I think?????


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jun 15, 2011)

We get them when targeting largemouth bass too. Spinnerbaits , buzzbaits , and rattle baits get the nod here. One piece of advice fish the lures FAST and eratically.


----------



## BassChasin (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks guys appreciate the advice its been helpful


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Aug 26, 2011)

I myself live in N.E. Indiana and have recently been bit by the muskie bug as well. I have a good friend who has been "muskie hunting" for many years and who has had some success. So I got very excited about the prospect of "hunting" with him for these monsters. But, like most hobbies, you need to be careful when it comes to the hype. You don't need to go out and spend a fortune on new rods and reels like alot of Muskie hunters will try convince you of. However you probably will want to look into the cost associated to potentially purchasing heavier tackle. Again I stress, you don't need to spend a fortune if you look around. I was able to find (with much research) a true Muskie rig for less than I paid for my Bass rig. It is a Beast!!! I'm not telling you to sacrifice quality, I'm saying NEVER pay full retail price for your gear. With patience, you can find some darn good deals out there. Also, make sure you're talking to the guys you normally fish with to get their perspective. You might be surprised what they say.
As exciting as it sounds to "muskie hunt", I have to agree partially with the other guys in that you can catch them on Bass rigs. But if you are, chances are, it's not intentional. 
All-in-all, the point of this hobby (at least for me) is to get out there and enjoy the great outdoors with whomever it is will go with me. My wife, my kids, or friends. Just enjoy it. That may sound simple, but that's all I want.


----------



## po1 (Aug 26, 2011)

> As exciting as it sounds to "muskie hunt", I have to agree partially with the other guys in that you can catch them on Bass rigs. But if you are, chances are, it's not intentional.



Have to disagree with that (not intentional part) I'm out fishing around 4 days aweek here in central Ill and I haul in anywhere between 3-5 muskies aweek using a a medium heavy rod/spinning reel that I use for my bass fishing. I just add a figure 8 if my cast with a crankbait has failed to get a hit from a bass (for some reason this sets them off). Now with this type of fishing I'll most likely never hook a trophy muskie but I can live with the fun of landing a muskie in the mid 30's range.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Aug 26, 2011)

Well then, have you ever "hunted" muskies (intentionally), because it sounds to me like you understand them better than most? You should consider it. What are you using? Hair-pin spinners?


----------



## po1 (Aug 27, 2011)

No I'm no expert at fishing for muskies I've only been fishing for them for the since I got my first boat back in the late 70's. If I head to evergreen for larger muskies my go to bait is the double cowgirl spinner in black and purple. Some years have been better then others and this last two years here locally have been a plus. Wish you luck in catching some good fights.


----------



## LonLB (Aug 27, 2011)

po1 said:


> > As exciting as it sounds to "muskie hunt", I have to agree partially with the other guys in that you can catch them on Bass rigs. But if you are, chances are, it's not intentional.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to disagree with that (not intentional part) I'm out fishing around 4 days aweek here in central Ill and I haul in anywhere between 3-5 muskies aweek using a a medium heavy rod/spinning reel that I use for my bass fishing. I just add a figure 8 if my cast with a crankbait has failed to get a hit from a bass (for some reason this sets them off). Now with this type of fishing I'll most likely never hook a trophy muskie but I can live with the fun of landing a muskie in the mid 30's range.




If your catching a Muskie every single time you go out, and sometimes more than one, you should be writing articles for Musky Hunter Magazine.


----------



## po1 (Aug 27, 2011)

LonLB I wish I was catching the size they do in muskie hunter magazine (good magazine). Big difference on a muskie over 48 inches and the ones here in Banner run in the mid 30's with few pulled out at over 42'. Me I'm after anything I can catch, and a very good day if I can run across a school of walleyes(one of the best eating fish). Nothing like retiring at 50 and fishing for fun and with the best catches going to my freezer.


----------



## Lizette (Nov 8, 2011)

I Agree with 3dees...


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Dec 3, 2011)

I have read and seen on tv how guys will do a figure 8, or sharp "L" shape, with the lure at the boat before taking it out of the water. Sometimes the fish will follow the lure and the sudden movement will trigger it to strike. I almost caught a muskie, and had I done that I probably would have. I was pulling the lure out of the water just as I saw a giant toothy snout snap shut behind it.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 3, 2011)

I fish muskies on a pretty reg basis. I really like the Jakes for spring and fall, or large hair jigs with big twister trailers. Summer time I use large spinnerbaits (5"), have had good luck with ciscos, and love my double cowgirls too.... It's a game of fishing high percentage locations....


----------



## Wallijig (Dec 4, 2011)

My target fish are eyes and we have lake in SD that has tiger muskies in it also. Seems during spring when we are going after the eyes we catch muskies. We have had couple days last spring buddy and we landed 6-7 muskies.
I took one friend out who become a avid musky fisherman buying all the poles, tackle, and even heading to Northern Minnesota, Canada, and Wisconsin in search for them. He caught 3 of them that day rigged up with my walleye setups. Around here seems they hold same weed beds if catch one on it, release it, & a couple days later can catch one again along same weed bed. Sure once they get bigger my walleye tackle will be no match for them
Here he is with his first muskie in 4 yrs. of fishing for them.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Don't forget to try a #5 Mepps in-line spinner bait. I fished with a pro guide in Northern Wisconsin a number of times. He said that fully half of all of the muskies that he, and his clients, put in his boat came on a #5 Mepps. Rich


----------

